# IPhone App. = Fan decker



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey,

For those of you who use an Iphone out there, here is a cool new application that cought my attention. Although I don't own a Iphone personally heres what It can do for you without using a fan decker. 

*ColorSnap *

Capture a color that inspires you and match it to one of 1,500 Sherwin-Williams paint colors. 
Create a custom palette or Ask Sherwin-Williams for colors that complement your color. 
Search for specific colors or browse the full Sherwin-Williams color palette. 
Fine tune colors using lightness, saturation and hue features. 
Save colors to your “My Saved Colors” library to compare palettes or share with clients via email. 
Learn detailed color information, including color names, RGB values, and LRV numbers. 
Find a Sherwin-Williams Store Near You

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_it_yourself/paint_colors/paint_color_palette/colorsnap/index.jsp



JMFJ.


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

great apps, thanks Jonesie


----------

